# Smoking the hookah in my dorm



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

Check it out!

http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18574


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice.


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

Cool!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

honestly if its in a dorm room its not called a hookah:roflmao:


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

jitzy said:


> honestly if its in a dorm room its not called a hookah:roflmao:


:baffled:

no... just smoking crappy tobacco...nothing "illegal" :lol:


----------



## stig-cl (Nov 13, 2007)

:errrr: That's the tiniest hookah I've ever seen!


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

Yeah I needed something portable (read able to be hid).

I'll be picking up a bigger one in the next few months


----------



## stig-cl (Nov 13, 2007)

Heh, hiding the hookah was never a problem, so my friends all got giant ones. Lock the door, tape bags over the smoke detectors, stuff a towel at the bottom of the door, and open the windows for a little while before opening the door.


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

I have to agree with Jitzy thats not no hookah thats columbian or something


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Awww man I tired a hookah a couple of weeks ago and I thought it tasted like dog s*%@. It made me sick, never again only cigars and briars.


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

hmm what type of tobacco was in it Kory? The stuff I have now sort of makes me sick too. Also if there is too much coal on top it burns hot and can make ya sick.


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

I have no idea and I tried it twice in one weekend both in Adam's Morgan in DC. I thought ok the first experience wasn't good I will try it one more time and both times I was like get me home and give me a cigar and a scotch. I think the flavors we tried were peach (1st night) and strawberry bananna (2nd night).


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

Try some minty flavors instead. The fruit ones seem to always be stronger.


----------



## stig-cl (Nov 13, 2007)

Mint is great, it mixes well with everything, especially other fruit flavored tobaccos. Strawberry peach mint is an awesome combo.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Very cool!!!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm sending her over


----------



## stig-cl (Nov 13, 2007)

This reminded me of this video: 




Smoke rings, one of the more fun things to do while hookah-ing with friends, but this guy takes it to a whole new level. Craaazy.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

by the look it ain't hookah


----------



## Cowboyjeans (Feb 27, 2008)

those crazy tubey looking things scare me.


----------

